# Yanga Mbiwa ad un passo dal Lione



## tifosa asRoma (8 Agosto 2015)

Secondo il Corriere dello Sport la Roma starebbe per cedere Yanga Mbiwa al Lione per 9 mln di euro. Già individuato in casa giallorossa il sostituto , si tratta di Thomas Hertaux difensore centrale dell'Udinese.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Agosto 2015)

Hertaux mi piace secondo me è molto meglio di Yanga Mbiwa. Bisogna vedere l'Udinese a quanto lo da via.


----------



## devils milano (8 Agosto 2015)

Yanga Mbiwa è già piu forte di tutti i difensori che abbiamo in rosa...mio dio mi ricordo il teatrino di qualche anno fa in cui lo volevano prendere cercando di risparmiare il piu possibile sul prezzo ( e nel frattempo, si mettevano in giro le voci secondo cui Niccolin, patron del Montpellier voleva 20 milioni )..peccato che sei mesi dopo vennero sbugiardati quando venne ceduto al Newcastle per pochi milioni...


----------



## Renegade (8 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Hertaux mi piace secondo me è molto meglio di Yanga Mbiwa. Bisogna vedere l'Udinese a quanto lo da via.



E chissà non ripercorra le orme dell'affare Benatia. Glik ed Hertaux sono forse i difensori più sottovalutati della Serie A. Se la Roma cede Yanga e prende il friuliano compie un ottimo upgrade. Mbiwa è scandaloso quanto Zapata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Agosto 2015)

Stanno sbolognando tutti i cessi, prima Astori, poi Yanga... intanto hanno Manolas-Castan titolari che sono un'ottima coppia, meglio ancora se prenderanno Ortò come prima alternativa. La Roma sta facendo uno squadrone, non dico quella cosa perché la Juve vincerà per sempre ma la Roma ha veramente una grande squadra adesso...


----------



## danyrossonera (8 Agosto 2015)

Bene così salta pure romagnoli..


----------



## Renegade (8 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Bene così salta pure romagnoli..



Romagnoli è nostro da due mesi. Non esiste che salti. La Roma ogni anno cede pezzi importanti, anche quest'anno sarà così. Tra l'altro da noi pensano solo a difesa e attacco, mai al centrocampo. Quindi arriverà sicuro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E chissà non ripercorra le orme dell'affare Benatia. Glik ed Hertaux sono forse i difensori più sottovalutati della Serie A. Se la Roma cede Yanga e prende il friuliano compie un ottimo upgrade. Mbiwa è scandaloso quanto Zapata.



Concordo su tutta la linea.


----------



## danyrossonera (8 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo che sia una farsa anche perché quell è scarso come pochi tutto fisico niente testa...
10M è una rapina! Allora Paletta ne vale 20 !


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Agosto 2015)

Yanga, grazie di tutto per il gol al derby, ma ciao.
P.s abbiamo vinto il Trofeo delle arance


----------



## TheZio (9 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stanno sbolognando tutti i cessi, prima Astori, poi Yanga... intanto hanno Manolas-Castan titolari che sono un'ottima coppia, meglio ancora se prenderanno Ortò come prima alternativa. La Roma sta facendo uno squadrone, non dico quella cosa perché la Juve vincerà per sempre ma la Roma ha veramente una grande squadra adesso...



Ah si si squadra che se trova grinta e voglia di fare ambisce al titolo! Dzeko e Salah sono un up grade importante davanti! Comunque l anello importante è Pjanic se gira lui il resto della squadra è apposto altrimenti sono guai.. L anno scorso ne è stata la dimostrazione!


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Secondo il Corriere dello Sport la Roma starebbe per cedere Yanga Mbiwa al Lione per 9 mln di euro. Già individuato in casa giallorossa il sostituto , si tratta di Thomas Hertaux difensore centrale dell'Udinese.



Le mosse del Lione ci stanno mettendo in difficolta... sia perche vogliono Yanga sia perche non hanno ceduto Lacazette...


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Le mosse del Lione ci stanno mettendo in difficolta... sia perche vogliono Yanga sia perche non hanno ceduto Lacazette...



Vabbè ma mica lo fanno apposta ( oppure visto che gli sta sul cazo Galliani sì ')


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma mica lo fanno apposta ( oppure visto che gli sta sul cazo Galliani sì ')


Ovviamente di noi se ne fregano altamente... ma il risultato è comunque lo stesso


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Agosto 2015)

Questo bidone venduto più del doppio di Rami. Ok.


----------



## accadde_domani (9 Agosto 2015)

Il presidente Aulas ha appena dichiarato che tra lunedì e martedì ci sarà il rush finale per Mbiwa al Lione e che probabilmente dovrà sborsare qualcosa in più di 9 milioni. Non riporto il quote diretto perchè non ricordo mai se su questo forum si possono copiare materiali da altri siti.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (9 Agosto 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Il presidente Aulas ha appena dichiarato che tra lunedì e martedì ci sarà il rush finale per Mbiwa al Lione e che probabilmente dovrà sborsare qualcosa in più di 9 milioni. Non riporto il quote diretto perchè non ricordo mai se su questo forum si possono copiare materiali da altri siti.



Più di 9 mln yanga? Questi so matti , va beh meglio per noi


----------



## danyrossonera (9 Agosto 2015)

Meno male che cercavano un difensore d'esperienza...


----------



## franck3211 (9 Agosto 2015)

A quanto ho letto vogliono Jesus dell'Inter


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> A quanto ho letto vogliono Jesus dell'Inter


Sinceramente non credo che verrà preso, è uno dei nomi sparati a caso dai giornali, così come per il portiere , hanno detto i peggio nomi fra sconosciuti, possibilità, e sogni improbabili, e nessuno ci ha azzeccato, finche non lo abbiamo comprato, vediamo chi verrà


----------



## pennyhill (9 Agosto 2015)

Vista anche l'operazione Romagnoli, è difficile dire no quando puoi farci 40 milioni. Ora c'è la curiosità di vedere i sostituti, perché almeno 2 li devono prendere, non avendo altri centrali in rosa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Agosto 2015)

La Roma si sta pagando il mercato con le cessioni. Assurdo. Sabatino è un genio. Forse il miglior DS attualmente in Europa.

Bertolacci 20
Romagnoli 25+5
Viviani 5
Destro 9-10
Yanga 9-10

E gli mancano da cedere ancora Gervinho e Doumbia,più Marquinho e altra gente simile. Con una squadra pressoché completa,alla fine gli mancano 3 elementi. Il terzino destro(Bruno Peres probabilmente) e i sostituiti di Romagnoli e Yanga.


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> La Roma si sta pagando il mercato con le cessioni. Assurdo. Sabatino è un genio. Forse il miglior DS attualmente in Europa.
> 
> Bertolacci 20
> Romagnoli 25+5
> ...


Forse volevi dire il terzino sinistro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Forse volevi dire il terzino sinistro



Bhè sembra che abbiate chiuso per Digne a sinistra. E poi a prescindere,usare Florenzi a destra come terzino è uno spreco. Per me Bruno Peres è una priorità adesso.


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bhè sembra che abbiate chiuso per Digne a sinistra. E poi a prescindere,usare Florenzi a destra come terzino è uno spreco. Per me Bruno Peres è una priorità adesso.



Ah già è vero Digne , me lo ero scordato


----------

